# chinese restaurant kitchen



## william sparky (Jan 30, 2010)

this kitchen has a work table [island] in the center of it approximately 10 feet long. the owner wants a 240 volt receptacle and two 120 volt receptacles on each end. Power poles[jiffy poles] only seem to come in 120 volt in my area.The ceiling is a suspended ceiling about 10 feet above the floor and there is a fire rated gypsum ceiling about 1 foot above that. All wiring is between both ceilings.I would like to know an acceptable means to get down to those receptacles.It has to be C.E.C. acceptable.Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

run a piece of rmc down to the table, so the roaches can carry the electrons to the receptacles


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*topic*

Back on topic


I never heard of a 120 volt power pole only? can't you just take out the rec. and replace with appropriate pronged outlet?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

william sparky said:


> this kitchen has a work table [island] in the center of it approximately 10 feet long. the owner wants a 240 volt receptacle and two 120 volt receptacles on each end. Power poles[jiffy poles] only seem to come in 120 volt in my area.The ceiling is a suspended ceiling about 10 feet above the floor and there is a fire rated gypsum ceiling about 1 foot above that. All wiring is between both ceilings.I would like to know an acceptable means to get down to those receptacles.It has to be C.E.C. acceptable.Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


Can you guys use 4000 Wiremold?...http://www.mrsupply.com/wiremold-steel-raceway-4000-series-raceway-base-v4000b-10.html


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure about CA, but here in CA, I have just dropped heavy duty SO thru the ceiling (though a chase nipple), terminating in a bell box.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Not sure about CA, but here in CA, I have just dropped heavy duty SO thru the ceiling (though a chase nipple), terminating in a bell box.


violation


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

dronai said:


> :no: ....



"if you say........ you get a night in the 'Box'."


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Not sure about CA, but here in CA, I have just dropped heavy duty SO thru the ceiling (though a chase nipple), terminating in a bell box.


With a SO cord dangling in their kitchen ?

I would use RMC, anchored from a box above the cieling tiles down to a bell box next to the island, or on the side of it. Then another piece of RMC from the hub in the bottom of the bell box, to a threaded flange than can be anchored to the floor.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

wildleg said:


> violation





dronai said:


> With a SO cord dangling in their kitchen ?
> 
> I would use RMC, anchored from a box above the cieling tiles down to a bell box next to the island, or on the side of it. Then another piece of RMC from the hub in the bottom of the bell box, to a threaded flange than can be anchored to the floor.


Cords are also not allowed running thru floors, but it's done every day thru computer floors. 

I securely mount a box above the ceiling, install a strain relief connector at the box, install a long chase nipple with reducing washers in the ceiling as a chase and a female cord body or a bell box at the end with an outlet. I've done this in restaurants, manufacturing facilities, and machine shops and have never had any issues.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

william sparky said:


> this kitchen has a work table [island] in the center of it approximately 10 feet long. the owner wants a 240 volt receptacle and two 120 volt receptacles on each end. Power poles[jiffy poles] only seem to come in 120 volt in my area.The ceiling is a suspended ceiling about 10 feet above the floor and there is a fire rated gypsum ceiling about 1 foot above that. All wiring is between both ceilings.I would like to know an acceptable means to get down to those receptacles.It has to be C.E.C. acceptable.Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


I would chase the 240 rececpt. thru the power pole and put 120v on gfcis.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I would chase the 240 rececpt. thru the power pole and put 120v on gfcis.


Been there for about 100 sandwich shops, they added a 208 volt grill and that is how we did it.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I was looking for a pic or something that could point you in the right direction to no avail.

I just put some power poles up the other day. Boss man got these clips that hook the power pole to the grid. Not sure where he got 'em but they were nice. Those directions showed velcro feet. Not sure about that in your kitchen...maybe some kendorf L's for the bottom. Dronia's idea would be great.

I agree with Clete...rip that power pole apart if you use it and build it to take the 240v rec. 120v only wtf?

I heard chinese folks can't/don't have the front door in line with the back door so money won't be flying in and out...true story.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Been there for about 100 sandwich shops, they added a 208 volt grill and that is how we did it.


 
Only 100?

Rookie..............:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Only 100?
> 
> Rookie..............:laughing:



OK personally likely more like a dozen,:jester: but the company about 100.

It was a chain we used to work for but they got to cheap


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

william sparky said:


> this kitchen has a work table [island] in the center of it approximately 10 feet long. the owner wants a 240 volt receptacle and two 120 volt receptacles on each end. Power poles[jiffy poles] only seem to come in 120 volt in my area.The ceiling is a suspended ceiling about 10 feet above the floor and there is a fire rated gypsum ceiling about 1 foot above that. All wiring is between both ceilings.I would like to know an acceptable means to get down to those receptacles.It has to be C.E.C. acceptable.Any ideas would be very much appreciated.


Please explain CEC acceptacle?

The power pole you speak of is common in many "Dollar" type stores for the cooler/freezers. All of the manufactuers can make to order!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> OK personally likely more like a dozen,:jester: but the company about 100.
> 
> It was a chain we used to work for but they got to cheap


So did their sandwiches......:no:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Only 100?
> 
> Rookie..............:laughing:



Kaboler probably has done 200 of them already.


----------

